# What are some of the rediculous things people have said...



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

when you tell them you have a hedgehog?

I'm sure this has been done before, sorry if it has.

I just can't believe how many people have no clue what they are! Seriously, even before I wanted one I always just knew what it was. It isn't that weird of an animal. They are even mentioned in the bible! -_-


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

Generally people think its ridiculous. 
I was told they are 'filthy creatures.' News to me.

The main thing that makes me want to put my head through a wall is that every response is 'IS ITS NAME SONIC?!?!' 

No. No its not.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah that drives me crazy too. I have a cousin that refuses to call him anything but sonic. -_-

I have had so many people just stop and say "...what is it?" or they say "a what?" like they have _never heard the word hedgehog_ that just blows my mind.

And then I get asked if he shoots his quills at me. Or if his quills will get more painful for me as he gets older.


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

alyssinreality said:


> I have had so many people just stop and say "...what is it?" or they say "a what?" like they have _never heard the word hedgehog_


That's usually the reply I get. How do you answer this? I don't have my hedgie yet (1 more week!) and I honestly have no idea what to say to this and just end up showing them a picture on my phone.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I always say a hegehog--like a porcupine--but not. lol. I tell them it's smaller and cuter and doesn't shoot it's spikes. Like a hamster with quills.


----------



## xkatymayx (Jan 25, 2011)

I fortunately have not met anyone that doesn't know what a hedgehog is and can see how frustrating that must be. Living in the UK with wild hogs about I would be shocked if anyone asked me what one was!

I didn't know they are mentioned in the bible! I've never read that book (not religious), but I am interested to know how they got mentioned?! 

I usually get asked "Don't they have fleas and ticks?", as if every hedgehog should have fleas and ticks for the benefits of their health. I always say they do not have fleas or ticks and are not meant to have them! I avoid saying anything about my APH just to avoid these kind of comments! Also heard the Sonic thing!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

I read somewhere that they were listed as one of the pairs of animals on Noah's Ark. I would have to look it up and read it to know if it was true or not though.


----------



## cleibson (Feb 13, 2012)

I get the same things as well like what the heck is a hedghog? I usually say it's a small mammal with quills. Like a hamster but way cooler. or why would you want a pet that shoots it's quills out at you. I just say no no it doesn't cause me pain to handle them lol.

The whole sonic thing gets me too, they expect it to roll around all over the place and run really fast and have some fascination with gold rings. :roll: I Or is it blue? no no i have yet to see a blue hedgehog.

I also get is that legal? Which I say Yes where I live but some states it's not. 

And then I get the people where they see it and automatically are like I want one!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

when i tell people i have a hedgehog and there like you havea porcupine?!?!

-_- a porcupine is a completly diffrent animal.... alot bigger... and they have no relation to HEDGEHOGS!!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

"Does it smell?" Ummmm....yeah, and it can hear and see and touch and taste too. Just like you and me.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I get the "does it shoot quills at you?!?!?" thing a lot. Usually I try to correct people, but occasionally I just say something along the lines of "Yes, yes he does. And you have to dodge them like a ninja or else you will be impaled. I've been impaled twice." :roll: I get Sonic comments pretty often, too.


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

"So...they're spikes?" "Yes." "Do they hurt?" "Well yes." "And they shoot them?" "No." "I heard they do!" "No, thats a porcupine." "What's the difference?" "There's a lot."
And
"What does it eat?" "Cat food and insects." "But in the jungles of Africa, what do they eat?" "They don't live in Africa, they're a domesticated hybrid type of hedgehog." "Okay, what do real ones eat?" "Well it's still real. But they eat snails, fallen baby birds, insects and sometimes even mice." "So why don't you feed it mice?" "Cause she eats cat food..." "But doesn't she need mice too?"


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

Since I got my hedgie, my sister's friends have all decided they want one, so I spend a lot of time on speaker phone answering their questions. Most of them ask normal questions. Last night the girl asked about how we play with him "so you just put him down and let him roll around the house in a ball? How fast does he roll? Does he bounce?"

My sister and I just stared at each other until she got herself together enough to yell "They have legs! Legs for running!"


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

My father calls them rats even though we have been through 
the whole no they are not rodents speach weekly for almost a year now.
I'm in Ca. where they are not legal yet so to own them you almost have to go underground.

Funny because ferrets are not legal either yet the pet stores here have whole rows just for their care.
I was told that is because there are so many of them now it is seldom inforced.
For those of us that managed to get lucky and find a healthy hedgehog is a hit and miss job.
It is a pure joy to have them and I hope they become legal sooner than later.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't understand people that say "shoot quills." Porcupines don't even shoot their quills so not only do people know nothing about hedgehogs, but not porcupines either. :lol: :roll:


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hands down......is it's name SONIC?!!?! -__-


----------



## SalaamDementia (Feb 20, 2012)

Heh... my hedgehog's name is Sonic. My boyfriend and I are huge video game nerds, it didn't seem right to name him anything else. Guess it is a bit of a sterotypical name, but I couldn't resist.  I even have a little Sonic the Hedgehog plushie in his cage. 

Better than what his name was when I got him... Mr. Pricklepants. I feel I did him a favor. :lol: 

People generally just seem confused when I tell them I have a hedgehog. I've discovered that a lot of people picture a porcupine and think I have a cat sized, angry pokey animal running around my house. Then I show them a picture and they understand a bit more. 

I had to spend some time explaining to my mom that he can be handled. She wanted to know why 'I spent all that money on a pet I can't even hold.' She thought due to his quills, he couldn't be picked up or snuggled with.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't hate me for what I am going to say, please, but I don't see anything wrong with not knowing what a hedgehog is. It would be horrible if a zoologist or a veterinary had no idea what they are because they HAVE studied animals. Getting mad because someone doesn't know is the same as if I got mad at you because you didn't know what each part of an car's engine do. Instead of getting frustrated over the fact that there is something they don't know, be patient and enlighten them with what you do know. However, I do find it annoying when people are judgmental regarding them when they have no idea what they are really like. Also very annoying, when people call them rats even after you took your time to explain they are not rodents.


----------



## SalaamDementia (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't mind at all, I think it is just kind of funny, rather than annoying or upsetting. 

I totally see your point though! I actually kind of like any opportunity to explain about my hedgie and show off pictures of him. People are usually really interested once they understand exactly what he is and see how cute he is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I dont know about annoying but my grandmother calls Quillo my "pin cushion' 

i always get people thinking shes a baby porcupine. and thinking i cant touch her cause shes pokey.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hahaha....Mr. Pricklepants....my Moka (now passed), previous name was...wait for it...."Hedgie" :roll:


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

These things probably even out. Just depends on what you are exposed to and into. I don't know anything at all about this 'Sonic the hedgehog', but evidently it's kind of big thing.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

We had someone in a store ask, "Is that a porcupine?" ... I have seen a wild porcupine. Pretty close up, actually. I'm baffled how anyone could mistake a hedgehog that can fit in one hand... for a porcupine.

The Sonic thing drives me nuts, too.

Then there's the people who assume they're rodents. Assume they chew stuff up. And I have to explain the difference, the lack of ever-growing teeth, and so on.

Aaand the people who think they're wild animals. Have to explain the difference between pet/domestic hedgehogs and the wild ones, and the fact that there are no wild hedgehogs in North America.

... yeah. The first two are the most ridiculous to me. The rest is just kind of to be expected, and I don't mind talking about him. XD


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

Are hedgehog owners typically rat haters? I was just wondering because a couple said they had to explain that they aren't rats and not rodents. Not pointing a finger, just wondering.

Off topic, but I have rats and one of the most ridiculous things I get with them is "what do they eat"?!?!?.... "Rat food". And "don't they carry diseases?".... "Don't you carry diseases?" .... "I mean like the black plague?"... "These are domesticated rats, and the black plague was caused by fleas on the rats." .... "Don't all rats have fleas?"... "I've never had one have fleas." And so on... Can't comment on hedgies because I don't have one yet. Luckily I work at a pet store, so everyone there knows what they are. My mom did, however, think I already had one and I had to explain that I have guinea pigs, not a hedgehog.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Usually, I get asked if his quills hurt, what he feels like, or they have no idea what it is. The sonic thing does get annoying, I mean before we picked out his name we were calling him Sonic as a joke :lol:


----------



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok i work at a restaurant, and when i start talking to my tables and Emmett gets brought up a few things happen.. Like someone already mentioned, i always get, "you have a porcupine?" .. Some people try to make a crack joke and say, "oh yah, i have some two, purdy's makes the best chocolates" A few people have asked me if there legal to own... and one very.. "smart" person commented about how it was a useless creature to have because i'd only ever be able to look at it, or hold it with gloves. (needless to say, i stood up for my little boy, and the end result.. no tip lol) 

I live in a condo and can't have a cat or a dog, so i really started looking into another pet that would be good to have, and i'm glad i did, hedgehogs make awesome pets!


----------



## Serenity (Jan 27, 2012)

The list is so long! The "are you naming it Sonic?" thing is the most common. 

My mom is actually the biggest offender. Her questions were crazy. "What's a hedgehog?" "Don't they hurt??" "How do you hold it?" "Will the cat eat it?" and on and on. Her worst, however: "Are the spikes toxic???" :roll: 

One day I was showing off pictures of Ava. One lady came over, looked, and shrieked and ran away, terrified. 0_o At a safe distance away from the picture, she asked why I had a hedgehog...


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

My boyfriend's friend once referred to my hedgie as a "Poopy Cactus" but I thought it was hilarious and will still sometimes call Dexter that when I'm cleaning his wheel and cage :lol: He also felt that the only proper name for a hedgehog was Sonic, and hey, it was on my list of names when I got Dexter.

I know I get a lot of, "So...does it live in a cage or does it just walk around the house?" 

Nothing people have ever said to me has ever annoyed me or frustrated me - the only exception being if they are rude about it. If they don't know, they don't know. I didn't know a thing about hedgehogs until I started researching them. To be honest, I didn't even know they weren't rodents until my boyfriend told me the day I got him (my boyfriend surprised me with him for Christmas - which worked since we were both well researched already)even though I researched hedgehog care a lot. I don't think it's frustrating or annoying, just funny.


----------



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicole753 said:


> I know I get a lot of, "So...does it live in a cage or does it just walk around the house?"


I this this alll the time lol. It's funny the questions people have, another one i get a lot is, what do i feed him. As soon as i say cat food, people give me a confused look lol.


----------



## OctoberBride17 (Feb 14, 2012)

I get the "oh so you got a porcupine" um no! And of course is his name Sonic :?


----------



## jayleepraise (Feb 7, 2012)

"Omg I didnt even know you could have a wild animal for a pet... is it safe for the kids to be around it?"

ummm no, no its not, we fear for our kids lives every single day! :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I always get asked if my hedgehog is called Sonic. It drives me crazy!!!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Just to clarify, I never said these questions were frustrating or annoying. I actually find them amusing and love talking about him. I just think they're very far fetched haha.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I get the porcupine mistake all the time...sigh...


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

I always get asked "How do you hold her?" and I usually respond "With my hands" :roll:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The first time we called up the vet for her, we got a "YOU HAVE WHAT AS A PET?!?!" which was really surprising, considering they're like, the best vet in MD for hedgies. Turns out the woman on the phone was confused. 

I do usually get the Sonic comments... and the "... why?".


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

lol yes! I forgot to mention when I posted originally.. SO MANY PEOPLE '.......why?' Like..what kind of question is that? What do you mean WHY? Thats like asking why you have a dog or cat or ferret or rabbit.. its a pet! I usually say 'why not?' and thats where my original post reponse came from.. cause then he said 'because they are filthy disgusting creatures.' sigh. uneducated people. SMH.


----------



## hedgielove89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Pink-ster, I know what you mean! I always get the "what in the world made you want a hedgehog for a pet?!?" My response is always "what in the world would make you NOT want a pet hedgehog :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

When they say something mean, I always pull out my phone like a good mommy and ask them if they think that face is ugly. They usually don't. :lol:


----------



## Melly (Mar 5, 2012)

1. Why do you have a hedgehog?
2. Why would you _want_ a hedgehog?
3. Does it hurt when you pick it up?
4. Can you even hold it?
5. Doesn't it prickle you?
6. What do you do with it?
7. Is it called SONIC?!?!?!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

I work as a dental hygienist in the Springfield, which is the capital. Most people don't like coming to the dentist,so the hedgehog has been a great conversation piece for me and my patients. I have even put a photo up in my office. I find a lot of people have herd of them but didn't know what they looked like. It has been fun and a neutral subject to talk about with them and hopefully educating them also on the little guys.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

We have lots of wild hedgehogs here, so people tend to think when I say I had one it's the wild version. So usually they are somewhat like "poor thing they should be out in the wild!" or something like that. So I have to explain that it's a different kind of hedgie, and then they understand. They're cute as well, but a lot bigger! We have them in our garden sometimes.

And they ask about fleas. Wild hedgehogs have lots of them.



Tara151 said:


> alyssinreality said:
> 
> 
> > I have had so many people just stop and say "...what is it?" or they say "a what?" like they have _never heard the word hedgehog_
> ...


This is so weird for me, I think almost everyone here has seen at least one wild hedgehog in their life!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

They don't exist over here in the wild.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Christemo said:


> They don't exist over here in the wild.


I know  but that's weird for me because hedgehogs are so normal around here.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

People have said to me the following things: 

"So, you have a hedgehog, and you named it Teddy Bear........ what?" (To me his ears look like Teddy Bear ears  )
"Is his name Sonic?!"
"Your breaking the law!"
"Your going to get salmonella"
"Does it hurt?"
There are more that I don't remember, but I really don't like when people tell me i'm breaking the law, cause we're not


----------



## ImaRagamuffinChild (Apr 23, 2011)

pickles17 said:


> Hands down......is it's name SONIC?!!?! -__-


Yes. The whole "Sonic" thing is very annoying. and gets quite repetitive


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

'Why?'
'How much did that set you back?'
'What the freak is a hedgehog?'
'Is it blue?'
'Aren't those illegal?'
'Can I breed it?'


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

How much did you spend on it? 
So... It sleeps ALL day?
So... It is awake ALL night?
What do you feed it?
What good is it if you can't play with it? (apparently spikes hurt too much?)
Why does it look like that? (lol small child)

One of my patients asked me "why do you want such a wrinkled up thing with spikes?" (showed her a sweet little baby pic)


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

EinsteinsMama said:


> 'Why?'
> 'How much did that set you back?'
> 'What the freak is a hedgehog?'
> 'Is it blue?'
> ...


Is it blue :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tabbikat (Dec 30, 2011)

I get a lot of the same questions. I was at a dinner party and was showing a friend a picture. They all thought JR was cute, but one of the husbands kept drilling me.. why do you want a hedgehog? He couldn't grasp what I was getting out of it..  but as I sit here typing with Julia-Rose curled up in my shoulder, to keep me company while I can't sleep.... That's why!!!!


----------

